# Sticky  HOW TO: Seek advice in a thread for planted tank related issues



## jobber

If you're unable to find the information on this site or through a google search for your plant tank related issues. You can post your questions in the Plants/Algae/Ferts/EI/CO2/Lighting section.










BBA, pinholes on leaves, brown stuff, green spots, yellow leaves, plant leaves are melting&#8230;.the list of plated related problems goes on. We've all been there and experienced it. In order to help us help you get the right answer or direct you to a possible resolution to your plant or algae problem, please ensure you have the information included in your thread necessary for a forum member to help you. . This helps save time, redundancy, and repetitive posts. Remember that in order for plants to grow healthy, they need a good balance of nutrients, light, and CO2 source. DO NOT simply say you need help with your planted tank issues. HELP US HELP YOU: Please ensure you include the following information in your thread and provide a description of what the problem is. A picture of the problem would also expedite receiving an answer. (http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/how-post-embedded-pictures-bca-24096/)


*Size of tank:* (how many gallons?)
*Type of lighting (include size of fixture):* (36" T5HO, 24" T8, 48" LED,&#8230
*Single or Dual bulb:* (how many bulbs is your fixture?"
*Duration of photoperiod:* (the number of hours you have your lights on per day)
*Type of substrate:* (sand, gravel, eco-complete, barebottom, ADA&#8230
*Frequency of dosing fertilizers (name them): *(Only dose Seachem Comprehensive every day, dry fertilizers as per EI)
*Temperature of your tank:* (celcius or Fahrenheit)
*pH:* (do a pH test of your water)
*GH: *(do a GH test of your water)
*KH*: (do a GH test of your water)
*Nitrate levels:* (provide a ppm measure of nitrate if known, unknown&#8230
*CO2 source:* (metricide, excel, CO2 injection, none&#8230
*How often do you do water change: *(every 2 months)
*How much water do you change: *(10% each time)
*Type of fish and how many in the tank:* (12 ancistrus plecos, goldfish, 1000 cardinal tetras)
*What do you feed your fish and how often:* (ex. I feed my fish a handful of flake food every hour)
*Do you have algae in the tank?* (Yes I have this algae that look like black brush algae)
*Description of your plant/algae problem: *(ex. I'm noticing pinholes in my amazon swords, leaves are turning yellow, the valisnera is melting)













Tank of fenster58 (http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/memb...0cm-planted-tank-12883/index2.html#post138570)


Some additional threads that may help remedy your issue:

Black Brush Algae (BBA): http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plan...ghting-13/getting-rid-green-spot-algae-14196/
Estimated Index Fertilizer dosing: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/intro-ei-estimated-index-82/
Carbon Dioxide (CO2) Guide: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/basic-guide-carbon-dioxide-81/
Lighting Information: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/basic-guide-lighting-13/
Water parameter in the Lower Mainland: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/island-pets-unlimited-42/water-supply-issue-lower-mainland-715/


----------



## Diztrbd1

Great thread & awesome job Ming!!


----------



## jobber

Thanks for collaborating and doing the proofread


----------



## Tazzy_toon

Thanks for putting this together. A Newbie like myself, doesn't always know/remember what information is needed to get help from all you wonderfully experienced people. 

Good job!


----------



## Atom

Very thorough. Now I wish I could repost my thread. Lots of things I missed! Thanks.


----------



## taureandragon76

thread stuck


----------



## kelownaguy

Too many stickys cluttering up the forum.

Pretty soon it will be a full page.

Maybe they should have thier own page.


----------

